# Dateifreigabe unter Windows 7 aktivieren - no Solution!



## ZLxBk (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich komme wieder mal mit einem etwas speziellerem Problem.

Ich möchte einen Ordner für das Heimnetzwerk freigeben.
Ich habe es über den normalen Weg Rechtklick Freigabe versucht- wird nicht übernommen.
Über die Allgemeinen Eingestellungen Ordnetoptionen unter Systemsteuerung - wird nicht übernommen.
Über den Administrator (in der cmd aktiviert) - wird ebenfalls nichts übernommen.
Norton deaktivieren und alle Wege nochmal testen - wird nicht übernommen

Ich bekomme KEINE Freigabe, egal ob Ordner oder direkt eine ganze Partition...
Das hat mich auf der letzten Lan ganze 4h Arbeit gekostet wenn man zu den Versuchen die Lösung über Externe Festplatten nehmen muss...

Brauche dringend eine Lösung dafür bitte 

Auch schräg ist, dass mein Rechner nicht mehr im Netzwerkumgebung der anderen angezeigt wird.
Games hosten, beitreten alles kein Thema...

Irgendwie bin ich ratlos...

Danke euch schonmal im vorraus, hab mittlerweile so fast 2 Monate gegoogled... erfolglos.


----------



## ilchy (4. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal ganz simple im Netzwerk & Freigabencenter deine Einstellungen kontrolliert ?


----------



## Bennz (4. Juni 2013)

du musst in die eigenschaften von deinem Ordner, dann Sicherheit und fügst unter Gruppen und Benutzernamen die Gruppe Jeder hinzu und gibst diese Gruppe als Berechtigung in deiner erweiterten freigabe an.

sollte funktionieren.

es wäre vllt möglich das du dem ganzen Laufwerk die rechte von dieser Gruppe zuweisen musst.

dienste die an sein müssen für die netzwerk ansicht.

-Heimnetzgruppen-Listener
-Heimnetzgruppen-Anbieter
-Gruppenrichtlinienclient
-Funktionssuche-Ressourcenveröffentlichung
-Funktionssuchanbieter-Host
-Druckwarteschlange
-Peernetzwerk-Gruppenzuordnung
-Peernetzwerkidentitäts-Manager
-Überwachung verteilter Verknüpfungen (Client) <-- bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Juni 2013)

Alles schon probiert und versucht... gibt aber nichts =(


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Juni 2013)

Update: Die Fehlermeldung ein Laufwerk ganz freizugeben lautet:

Beim Versuch, X Freizugeben ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. unzulässige Funktion.
Die Freigegebene Ressource wurde nicht erteilt.


Die Dienste sind alle an...
Hab Jeder hinzugefügt und berechtigung lesen...


----------



## Rico-3000 (5. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal geschaut ob die Freigabe durch die Windows eigene Firewall blockiert ist???


----------



## ZLxBk (10. Juni 2013)

Die Firewall arbeitet nicht. SIe ist durch Norton gesteuert. Und da finde ich solche optoionen nicht..


----------



## ZLxBk (12. Juni 2013)

*push*


----------



## ZLxBk (14. Juni 2013)

*push*


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Juni 2013)

Hast du eine Heimnetzgruppe? Befindet sich der PC und die anderen PCs in einem "Heimnetzwerk" oder "Arbeitsplatznetzwerk", wird so genannt in W7.

Mal in CMD als Administrator versucht eine Freigabe zu machen?

Auf dem PC auf welchem du freigeben willst einen Ordner Test in c:\ erstellen dann mal folgendes testen und ausführen:

cmd.exe als Administrator ausführen

```
net share Test=C:\Test /GRANT:jeder,Change /REMARK:"Test"
```
 

Auf dem anderen Rechner mal verbinden:
 cmd.exe als Administrator ausführen

```
net use y: [URL="file://\\PCname\Test"]\\PCname\Test[/URL]
```
Mfg


----------



## ZLxBk (12. August 2013)

Die Lösung wurde nun gefunden-- NEIN.

Das Problem wurde gefunden, leider bleibt die Lösung fern.

Ein befreundeter Programmierer von mir hat sich einige Zeit davor gesetzt und schlussendlich entdeckt, dass tief in den Einstellungen von Norton (Ich besitze Norton Antivirus und Internet Security) eine Option angehakt ist (leider kenne ich den Name nicht mehr), die die Dateifreigabe grundlegend deaktiviert.

Leider auch hier das Problem, dass sobald die Option zugelassen wird, und man die Einstellungen übernimmt, und sich dann anschaut, stehe diese wieder auf dem Wert deaktivieren. Also auch in Norton lässt sich die Option nicht ändern.
Norton zu deaktivieren / komplett ausm Speicher zu werfen, ohne Norton starten ETC. hat alles keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Nun sagt mein Kollege, ich solle Norton runterschmeißen bzw. mein System neu aufsetzen.

Gibt es wirklich nur diese eine Möglichkeit? Mein Norton läuft in 40 Tagen aus, dann wäre ein günstiger Zeitpunkt dazu.
Er selbst sagt, dass AntiVir oder Avast vollkommen ausreichen, ich also mein System schreddern soll und neu aufsetzen. Norton wäre der größte Mist.


Meine Frage ist nun, was tue ich denn am besten?


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. August 2013)

Am besten das tun, was er sagt.

Muss auch sagen, dass ich von Norton seit jeher nicht sonderlich angetan war, von solchen "Rundum-Komplett-Lösungen" sowieso schonmal garnicht.
Wenn das System schon so verwurstet ist, dass man an allen Ecken und Enden suchen muss, um den Fehler eingrenzen zu können, würde ich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen: Einfach fix neu aufsetzen.
Dann verzichtest auf Norton und machst Avast oder ein ähnliches, reines Antivirus-Programm rauf und gut ist.


----------



## ZLxBk (13. August 2013)

Ich hatte gestern 2 weitere Themen erstellt, die fehlen auf einmal. Warum? Hatten beide Bezug auf dieses hier...
Wird hier ohne Hinweis auf i einen Fehler ein Thema gelöscht?


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2013)

> Nun sagt mein Kollege, ich solle Norton runterschmeißen bzw. mein System neu aufsetzen.


Er hat recht!


> Er selbst sagt, dass AntiVir oder Avast vollkommen ausreichen, ich also  mein System schreddern soll und neu aufsetzen. Norton wäre der größte  Mist.


Er hat recht... ich würde aber AVAST vorziehen, AnitVir ist nicht so der "Bringer" (meine Meinung)


----------



## ZLxBk (14. August 2013)

Avast klingt i.O. für mich.
 Weiter beschäftigen mich folgende Fragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...icherheit-der-gaming-station.html#post5552527


----------



## sebbelzsch (15. August 2013)

Auch wenn das Thema wahrscheinlich erledigt ist und nur weil es mich interessiert: Welche Version von Windows 7 hast du? Home, Pro, Ultimate?


----------



## ZLxBk (16. August 2013)

Home, Thema ist nach wie vor offen und ungelöst


----------



## Lexx (16. August 2013)

Existiert der User auf beiden Rechnern?

Der "User" der in den freigegebenen Ordner will,
muss am Zielrechner angelegt sein.


----------



## ZLxBk (22. August 2013)

Warum sollte er?

Wenn mein PC den Nutzer A hat und ordner XYZ freigibt, und ein Freund an anderem PC mit Nutzer B in das Lan Netzwerk beitritt, warum sollte er dann einen User A erstellen der gleich der Hosters ist?



Oder du meinst die Freigegeben für... Gruppen, aber da stelle ich ja auch nur ein, für welche Art Netzwerknutzer das ist.
Ich fürchte du musst mir genauer erklären was du meinst..

Es geht hier darum, dass die die Dateifreigabe imemr zurück deaktiviert durch Norton und in Norton die Option dazu nach aktivieren und OK klicken deaktiviert sich diese auch wieder..


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

Dann schmeiß doch mal den Norton runter. Am besten im abgesicherten Modus, dann mit CCClaner o.Ä. die Registry fegen.

Jetzt müsste es ja gehen, Freigabe, erweiterte Freigabe - Jeder eintragen und Gut.

Avast drauf und ferdsch, vlt. kannst du dir die Neuinstallation von W7 sparen


----------



## DOcean (22. August 2013)

danke fürs Leichen wiederbeleben an T-Drive.... nach fast 2 Jahren wieder eine Antwort...


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> danke fürs Leichen wiederbeleben an T-Drive.... nach fast 2 Jahren wieder eine Antwort...



Mein Vorposter, der TE, hat heute um 12:42 geschrieben. Nur zur Info. 

*Threadstart 04.06.2013*


also ?


----------



## ZLxBk (22. August 2013)

Leichen... wie schnell ist man bitte hier tot?

JA Win neu drauf schmeißen mache ich sowieso einmal Hardcore drüber. wie es dann weitergeht hmm
ich verstehe zwar, dass es unter WIN nicht zu verstellen geht weil norton es blockt, aber wenn es in Norton nciht zu verstellen geht... Was blockt norton? ^^


----------



## T-Drive (22. August 2013)

Egal, wech damit. Avast ist für lau.


----------



## ZLxBk (22. August 2013)

Stimmt wohl, sobald meine 30-40 Tage Restvertrag ausgelaufen sind schmeiß ichs runter.


----------



## DOcean (22. August 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Mein Vorposter, der TE, hat heute um 12:42 geschrieben. Nur zur Info.
> 
> *Threadstart 04.06.2013*
> 
> ...


 upps entschuldigung... mein Fehler...


----------



## ZLxBk (28. August 2013)

Kein Ding


----------

